# mini size classifications



## smohap's-coco (Mar 27, 2011)

Good morning - I am new to minis my mini is about 36" tall is he considered an A or B size


----------



## Minimor (Mar 27, 2011)

He would be considered a B size. A is 34" and under, B is over 34" to 38". Technically in AMHR the over 34" to 38" are now called "Over" and the under 34" horses are "Under"--they no longer call them A's and B's, though the A and B designation is still used with the registration numbers.


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 27, 2011)

WELCOME


----------



## smohap's-coco (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you!










miniwhinny said:


> WELCOME


----------



## smohap's-coco (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for your help



I am sure I will be asking for more help in the future, right now I am trying to find a resonable harness for coco the first one that was given to me was to small and the one that I just bought was too big. Now I need one that is just right



.



smohap said:


> Good morning - I am new to minis my mini is about 36" tall is he considered an A or B size


----------



## Minxiesmom (Mar 27, 2011)

Minimor said:


> He would be considered a B size. A is 34" and under, B is over 34" to 38". Technically in AMHR the over 34" to 38" are now called "Over" and the under 34" horses are "Under"--they no longer call them A's and B's, though the A and B designation is still used with the registration numbers.


In Pinto, they still use the A and B designation, for the different sizes.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome Aboard!





Minimor pretty much summed up the difference between "A" and "B" sized miniature horses.

To add...the difference has been defined primarily by two miniature horse registries:

AMHA (American Miniature Horse Association) is for horses who measure 34 inches and under ONLY.

AMHR (American Miniature Horse Registry) has the A and B divisions. (A division is the same as AMHA. B division goes up to, but not over 38".)

Again, welcome and keep asking questions. Just be sure to expect a half dozen or more different answers!


----------

